

What are the canonical answers we've discovered over the years? - dave1010uk
http://meta.serverfault.com/questions/1986/what-are-the-canonical-answers-weve-discovered-over-the-years

======
NameNickHN
Canonical answers, eh? There where times we called those Frequently Asked
Questions. Nevertheless, it's a good compilation of their respective answers.

